# Show me your GSDs (picture heavy)!



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey all,
I would love to have you guys share some of your personal favorite photos of your own GSDs. 

I love taking photos of mine, and just wanted to start a thread where I can see some of the other members favorite photographs! 


I’ll start:


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Both are cute. Your older GSD has amber eyes like my dog too.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

So adorable!! This is Bailey 🥰

I’m not great at taking pictures but he looks cute (most of the time 🙈)


----------



## Biscuit130 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## ShadowandJess (Apr 12, 2021)

He's my little cutie 💖


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Lexie at 20 months


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

just a big happy dog


----------



## PNWBlue (Feb 27, 2021)

How am I doin' Boss


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’ve got so many favorites, but these always come to mind...
Coda & Tilden








Keystone & Tilden


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

Great idea 
This is Buck, the GSD/Bouvier, winter and summer versions.


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

ShadowandJess said:


> He's my little cutie 💖
> View attachment 572929


How could you even think clearly with that face looking at you


----------



## Hai.britt (Feb 23, 2021)

It's my favorite Luca picture so far 😊


----------



## tysonsingh (May 9, 2012)

Draco (16weeks)









Jax (6months)









Tyson (11 years) and Skye (6months)









Skye (6months) Reign (6months)


----------



## Shortcakexd (Apr 29, 2021)

Our baby Tyr (almost 9 weeks)


----------



## shebasdad (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Verachi (Mar 22, 2021)

Love seeing the big variety in looks in everyone's dogs! Vera, GSD/Malinois


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Working hard ❤ (Vandal @ 20 months)


----------



## ShadowandJess (Apr 12, 2021)

Chloé&Buck said:


> How could you even think clearly with that face looking at you


I can't! He distracts me all the time! Cant get anything done because I'm too busy giving him kisses and cuddles 🥰


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

ShadowandJess said:


> I can't! He distracts me all the time! Cant get anything done because I'm too busy giving him kisses and cuddles 🥰


Haha it must a huge distraction indeed, he looks like the cutest baby bear.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All such great photos!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some of my favorites I made a calendar Christmas once it was a big hit with all the animals and the kids. Max-



































Rain rain go away


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Favorite Luna photo’s


----------



## BritSuisse (Apr 1, 2019)

All of these photos are great-just absolutely gorgeous! I love seeing all the variety of GSD and GSD mixes we have on this forum. I love all the diversity!!! ♥


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

6 month old Bear (and some older photos) He is my very first personal dog and has quickly become my right hand man. We learn from eachother every day.



















Bear and my 8 year old son...



















Bear napping on my 17 year old daughter...




































Baby Bear...


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

*Wrigley at 1 year to baby.*


----------



## Tonileeanne (May 1, 2021)

Athena.. 9 weeks and now 9 months.


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

My son Zeke! He's 5 months today


----------



## Tonileeanne (May 1, 2021)

Cat Mom Adopts German Boy said:


> 6 month old Bear (and some older photos) He is my very first personal dog and has quickly become my right hand man. We learn from eachother every day.
> 
> View attachment 573075
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! ❤


----------



## Buster GSD (May 1, 2021)

Buster 1 year old


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Juno at 3 months approx. 



















At 5 months after digging in a planter. She was so proud of herself 😂. I love this photo. 










Then Lady Juno and her ball: 

























This one is a few days ago...


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy (Jan 4, 2021)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Juno at 3 months approx.
> 
> View attachment 573202
> 
> ...


So much depth in those eyes!


----------



## Chloé&Buck (Jul 1, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> Juno at 3 months approx.
> 
> View attachment 573202
> 
> ...


Haha, poor Titus! Great photos.


----------



## Lauren Kelly (Feb 27, 2016)

Fodder said:


> View attachment 572980


must be what Heaven looks like.


----------



## Mkilic1028 (May 3, 2021)

Hello all,

here are a few pics of my Luci


----------



## Sitz&Platz (Oct 20, 2012)

My current favorite pictures because I’m happy that Dexter and Tony have become best buddies and that Tony tries to copy his well behaved big brother.


----------



## sasande (Jan 29, 2012)

Here's some of my most favorites of my boy Klaus.....whom I've recently lost.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## faith5 (Dec 2, 2015)

Raife. Seven weeks old.


----------



## DougnLuna (Apr 3, 2021)

Luna.


----------



## kjess01 (Jan 18, 2012)

My new puppy, Zhiva. She was 8 wks old when I picked her up on Dec. 15th. The second pic is from last week when she was introduced to to the irrigation ditch.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Mkilic1028 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> here are a few pics of my Luci
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum Luci. Start a thread in the introduction area and tell us about your pup and plans....


----------



## WholeQuestion (Mar 7, 2021)

Beautiful pups. I figured I would add some of my 13wk old pup Qvido.


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

Kiona from 7 weeks to 6 1/2 months - it hard to narrow down to just a few :/


----------



## Adjunct Satyr (May 10, 2021)

Luna, 9 weeks old! She’s nearly ten weeks now


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

Those are some of my favs... there are so many


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Django at 12 and 13 weeks.


----------



## Kionacreek (Jan 22, 2021)

My previous shepherds: Ziva














Maggie







chase







Maggie and Ziva
gus


----------



## Chief's mom (Mar 24, 2021)

My baby Chief ❤❤


----------

